# GameGuard Error 114



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I sometimes play an MMORP, which uses GameGuard. It gives more problem then the game itself I think and doesn't stop hackers anyway. But anyway, I can't contact the game makers because they won't do anything (I already tried), I contacted INCA (makers of GameGuard) this morning and waiting for a reply from them still. I googled the Error and italways related to firewall as everyone says.
The game useto work a month ago, then I went to go in it the other day, it gave me repeated error 114, and 110, but with enough tries I got it to work. After that still the same problem, I unistalled the game and manully removed GameGuard since that is the only way. The gameguard files are added to the firewall I have, I also disabled everyting Mcafee (firewall, virus scan, etc.) and tried, also then turned windows firewall on. 
The only change from a month ago should be the Vista Service Pack. 
GameGuard can update, like if I delete the gameguard folder it does update and redownload all it again. 
I'm wondering if it is a conflict with the service pack and gameguard. Also can anyone else tell me if they have this issue?
and sorry for such a long post.


----------

